# Paph delenatii vinicolor leaves



## slc (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all, new here, so i apologize in advance if this ought to be posted with the newbie questions. 

I love ... LOVE ... the leaves of Paph delenatii vinicolor, especially the dark border on the upper surface of the leaves. Is there anyone propagating these plants with an eye toward enhancing the leaf border? In many photos I've seen, the new leaves have a wider band of purple/black than the older leaves. 
I would be very happy to hear of a flask made where the width of the border on the leaf edge was the priority for parent selection. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 23, 2014)

I would also be interested to know if anyone is doing this, or any selection of enhanced leaf colors/patterns in Paphs. There are more challenging plants grown just for their (less attractive) foliage.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 23, 2014)

A friend just got back from Hawaii and he came back with some of the darkest dunkels I have seen. They are more purple that green. I mean deep purple. They were bred for this reason, but the result has been the washing out of the clean border, more commonly seen. The plant is almost entirely washed over with purple pigment. He sold all of them except for the one he is keeping. None of the offspring have bloomed yet. 

In my opinion when the two very dark parents were used the offspring became too dark and most of the tessellation and leaf pattern was lost.

I will try and take a pic next time I see it.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 23, 2014)

That sounds amazing Chad! Can't wait to see the pictures!

I can't speak on breeding for foliage of Paph. delenatii vinicolor, but I did make a Paph cross once, because of the foliage, rather than the flowers. I remade an old primay that hadn't been made since 1896. I chose the parents, based on their foliage, as both have beautiful mottled foliage, and I wanted to enhance that in the offspring. The cross is Paph. Quies, and is a cross between Paph. hookerae and Paph. curtisii. The foliage turned out exactly what I was hoping for, and as an extra bonus the flower actually turned out pretty interesting too! 

Paph. Quies:




Foliage:








Robert


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2014)

i have noticed mine seem to get more purple with age? absolutly love the leaves on these...flower form usually not the best with a lot of dorsal reflex on most clones, but they are still so worth it for the color!!


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, such a woderful leaf Robert!:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> A friend just got back from Hawaii and he came back with some of the darkest dunkels I have seen. They are more purple that green. I mean deep purple. They were bred for this reason, but the result has been the washing out of the clean border, more commonly seen. The plant is almost entirely washed over with purple pigment. He sold all of them except for the one he is keeping.
> I will try and take a pic next time I see it.



I would like that, (both the plant and the photo!


----------



## slc (Oct 23, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> I will try and take a pic next time I see it.



I would love to see photos of that plant. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2014)

it's also the reason i grow Paph Woluwense (mine is the old cross of roth 'Noyo' x nivium 'Whitelee'.) 

I doubt i'll ever see a flower but the leaves sure are nice to look at


----------



## slc (Oct 23, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> The foliage turned out exactly what I was hoping for, ...



Those leaves are very fine. I can see why you wanted the cross. You must have been thrilled to see the outcome. Seeing it bloom with such a nice flower is icing on the cake. Well done! ^_^


----------

